# 04 GTO cat-backs at 50% off?!?! Can it be true?



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Is PFYC really selling a major brand (click to the sale page to find out the brand) 2004 GTO cat-back exhaust for 50% OFF and flat rate $20 shipping?!?!*

It's certainly possible. We are simply overstocked on 2004 systems and need to move them out. Rather than free shipping and a minimal discount, we are going all out and selling these for below our cost just to move them out the door before the tax man comes knocking. You will never see a deal like this again!

*IMPORTANT*: Ignore the pricing shown on the page. To see the real sale price, select the system you want from the selection menu and look at the price now shown in green. THAT is your sale price. Checkout will add $20 for shipping (this is good for US and Canada) and you will be on your way to the least expensive cat-back ever sold. When the systems in stock (only one of each as of post time), they will be put back to standard retail price.

Please click below to go to the ordering page:

----------------

*MAJOR BRAND Cat-Back Exhaust - 2004 GTO*







----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------

